# Master question----which teams rode which colors?



## jet sanchEz (Nov 28, 2005)

I have a Master Extra Light in the Casino colours and I guess we all know which teams rode the Mapei and Rabobank colours but what other colour schemes were associated with teams?

I have an AD4 Master too, was this a colour scheme that a team rode?


----------



## alfalum76 (Jul 25, 2011)

The Ariostea team of Moreno Agentin used to ride Master frames in red and yellow decor colours. And team Buckler in the early 90s (who i think were an early incarnation of Rabobank?) rode Master frames in blue and yellow... I miss those old Decor paint jobs!


----------



## alfalum76 (Jul 25, 2011)

Isn't AD4 mostly Black and White? I don't know of any teams who rode those colous. But that is a lovely looking frame!


----------



## jet sanchEz (Nov 28, 2005)

alfalum76 said:


> Isn't AD4 mostly Black and White? I don't know of any teams who rode those colous. But that is a lovely looking frame!


It is black and white with lots of green and purple. It is a stunner, for sure.


----------

